# Non-Fetal Stress Test with Ultrasound



## keishama03 (Dec 16, 2014)

I have noticed in our practice that we are billing NFST with U/S. I have seen two different documentations that state a 59 modifier can be appended to the NFST and one that states to use a 51. I did read where the 59025 is included in the 76815. Any ideas? I just want to make sure this is being billed correctly so we are within the correct billing rules.


----------



## Cmama12 (Dec 17, 2014)

An NST is completely different from an U/S and is not included in any U/S code.    You should be able to bill the 76815 with the 59025 without a modifier. 

The only combo to watch for is the BPP 76818/19 with and without NST.  If the same provider does both, use the combo code. If a separate provider does each, you need a 59 on the NST.


----------

